# Headliner fabric/ patterns



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a mk4 gti, and ive done a 20th headliner swap, but i wanna do somethin slightly different with the sunroof slider and sunroof motor cover. Should I do Louis Vuitton black on black, louis vuitton black on silver, or this burberry 








Also, Im struggling to source any of them, so suggestions there are also welcome, thanks


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

that black and red burberry is sick!! Louis Vitton is ghetto fabulous


----------

